# I need a name for a New Custom String Company



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Center Shot Strings


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Take it to the next level with " infinite velocity " Strings and cables? :darkbeer: Hows that????


----------



## hdoutdoors (Nov 29, 2008)

*Name.*

Dead On Strings!! :darkbeer:


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

-------------------- Flat line strings! you gotta love that.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Take it to the next level with " infinite velocity " Strings and cables? :darkbeer: Hows that????


Sounds good to me Mark.:wink:


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

"coast to coast. axle to axle. use (insert name) strings
top nock
easy draw
quick draw
full 'stringth'
blackmon custom
viper
drawn tight


----------



## bgfd69 (Nov 3, 2004)

Mr. Twisty's
:darkbeer:


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

*First line of your signature*

In the 1st line of your sig, you use the phrase "Shoot Straight", so I would use something to tie this into the name of your business.

Shootin' Straight Strings
Straight Shootin' Strings

My favorite is below (S) the first letter of each of the 3 words above and (3) which in the Logo would be smaller so it would look like S to the 3rd power.

S3 Custom Strings and Bow Tuning :shade:

Anyway, you get the drift.


----------



## abowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Pro Twist Strings


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

* Maxuimum custom strings!*


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Seeing you are from Florida..... :wink:

how about........

"*S*unshine *S*tate *S*trings"


----------



## Willy-an (Mar 8, 2008)

*TAPS Strings*

like you wrote:
I will be offering advanced tuning to optimize performance (speed and accuracy)


you will optimize:

*T *=> Tuning
*A* => Accuracy
*P* => Performance
*S *=> Speed

of the bow.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Jeremy how about Double Diamond Strings and then you will also have a idea to go with for a Logo


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

how bout .....

:star: Pluckers Strings :star:


----------



## Willy-an (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Jerremy

I got another one maybe even better, you need a name that is easy to remember and short

*STAP Strings*

with STAP Strings, you'll be one STAP ahead

*S* = Speed
*T *= Tuning
*A* = Accuracy
*P *= Performance


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Florida huh? How 'bout 

Osceola String Works


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Strings from Florida.............*

How about " Gator Strings" or " Orange Grove String Works".


----------



## hpo (Jan 29, 2008)

Slinging Strings


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh . . . . and I guess "Palm Strings" would be a little too corny? :chortle:


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

"Nock It" string company
"Straight Arrow" Strings
"Straight n' Arrow" Strings (get the pun? )

"Nocked n' Loaded" strings

"Mister Twister" Strings

"Tuned UP!" strings

"String n' tune" archery

"BSH" strings (stands for "Buck Stops Here")


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

kg4tyr said:


> In the 1st line of your sig, you use the phrase "Shoot Straight", so I would use something to tie this into the name of your business.
> 
> Shootin' Straight Strings
> Straight Shootin' Strings
> ...


I kind of like this idea. A person might have a Z-34 S3 or a Apex S3 and so on.

Keep them coming, you guys are great.


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

bgfd69 said:


> Mr. Twisty's
> :darkbeer:


I kind of like this one to, There have been a few times when I would have enjoyed having my bow "Twisted"


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Gee Strings!


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

J.B Strings and Tuning

S.T.U.D customz
(strings. tuning. unlimited. designs)


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Shoot Gator Custom Strings. Don't get strung up by other strings. No strings attached


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

JB Strings...oooops already taken. shux


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

The String Doctor

Strings in Tune


JB's Strings, Tunes, & More


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*Name Idea ! and shout out from the dakotas !*

Over The Top Strings and Tuning 


Why shoot average when you can shoot over the top !! 
:darkbeer:


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

SSBS......... Sunshine State Bowstrings......... Family owned and operated since 1990...

Sunkist Bowstrings ... Fresh from Florida... 

Sunkissed Bowstrings.... "Serving" since 1990


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

wicked twister

Black-out bowstrings

Pandandle strings

Five Flags Strings


----------



## rogbu38 (Jun 16, 2007)

"No Tune Custom Strings"


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*name*

Cable guy strings


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

How about StringWorks.

The custom strings and tunning that works.

idk just an idea


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

*Ttt*

ttt


----------



## noons (Dec 3, 2003)

*name*

10X strings


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Strings*

name should be Call THEM WHAT YOU WANT. Just not Rss:shade:


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

neverstrecth strings


----------



## djohns13 (Aug 25, 2006)

*String business names*

How about:

Apogee strings (apogee is the highest point in a flying object's trajectory)

or 

Flat out strings

or 

Widowmaker strings

or

Maximus strings

Just a few I came up with.

Thanks.


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

well strung


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

S3 Strung Out Strings


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

Humble King
Peacemaker Custom
Sovereign Strings


----------



## 2cold1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Sudden Impact Bowstrings "Just Shoot Em You'll See What We Mean"!


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

everlasting strings

gunslinger strings 

afterburner


----------



## panthru (Jun 23, 2006)

Non-typical bowstrings


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

How about: "Back to the wall" or "against the wall" strings


----------



## panthru (Jun 23, 2006)

shooters choice
winners circle
bent arrow


----------



## Groundshrinkage (Dec 11, 2008)

*Cat gut custom strings*. I was watching a show on the history channel and seen where appalachian musicians use to make banjo strings out of cat guts. Kind sounds like a name that would stick in your head.

Cat gut custom strings: your arrows will scream louder than the cat did.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Winner`s Podium Strings.
Strings`R Us
Dead-X Strings (go ahead, use my handle......works for me:star
Gold Medal Strings
X-spot Strings
Super X Strings
X-treme Strings
X Ring Strings
Dead-Center Strings


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Addiction Strings... We got what you NEED!


----------



## kauaisnypa (Jun 14, 2008)

Velocity Bow Strings
Hyper Bow Strings
Viper Custom Bow Strings


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

World Class bowstrings


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

Keep'em comin these are great


----------



## AlphaMale (Oct 28, 2008)

JB's Twisted Strings ... 
Blackmon's Bowstrings ...
Five Flags Custom Strings and Tuning ...


----------



## DLRHUNT4LIFE (Jul 30, 2008)

Shoot them strings


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Gator Frenzy Bowstrings
Wicked Bowstrings
Logic Bowstrings
Vision Bowstrings
Fatal Bowstrings
Insane Bowstrings


----------



## jjallison (Jun 26, 2008)

Shark Floss Strings...lol


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Dead Center Strings, When the shot has to be Dead Center !


----------



## ffhunter (Oct 2, 2008)

How about "All Strung Out"


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*how about*

top notch,or a notch above the rest


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mr. Twister custom Bowstrings
Silent But Deadly Custom Bowstrings: The maker of the soundless strings
Silent Stingerz Custom Bowstrings 

....Just a few thoughts


----------



## Beaux (Oct 30, 2008)

*string name*

how about " Money Shot " with a pic of a hot chick holding your strings


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

5 star strings
Ultra Twist
Mega Twist
Solid Shot


----------



## JezR (Dec 14, 2008)

*New Name*

Hi Jeremy
If you like strings to the power of three. Then try to keep your name shorter for letterheads and web sites.
What about "Strings3 and Bows2" So strings cubed and bows squared!


----------



## droptine801 (Jan 8, 2007)

How about Wac'em Bow Strings


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

*Blackmon Bow Strings*

or
JB's Strings


or 

Bulletproof Strings and Cables
Platnum Bowstrings
Bull Strings (you are a Taurus, right JB)
Static Strings

Knucklehead Strings...Put the NYUK NYUK NYUK in your bow!


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Web strings you can get a logo easy, and you sell on the web.


----------



## T.P.O.#3 (May 9, 2007)

No stretch bow strings and custom bow tuning, or one shot bow strings you only get one shot so make it count.


----------



## swobg (Aug 24, 2008)

*Here ya go. Edgey. Trendy. String call sign.*

I like:

*HIGH STRUNG* . . . _bow strings for shooters who want the edge_


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

Finn strings


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*How's this*

speeduracy strings or something like that you wanted speed and accuracy in you advertising. Or lightning strings could have a sweet logo. My son is a really good artist so if you need logo ideas let us know.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*How About This:*

REALLY GOOD FREAKING BOW STRINGS???

I know a little over the top...but you'd be surprised how a catchy name can pass from Archer to Archer!!!

Merry X-Mas


----------



## mathews archer (Jul 9, 2005)

*heres one*

BUCKBLASTERS CUSTOM STRINGS 
i,ll twist it , you shoot it


----------



## drw1210 (Jan 14, 2008)

Twisted Straight Strings
or
Twisted BestStrings
or
To The Top Strings


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

How about...
"One Way" custom strings and tuning
"Best Way" custom strings and tuning
"Reconciled" custom strings and tuning


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

*Winner?*

Lots of good ideas here. When are you going to announce a winner?:first:


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks for all the input. I will be making a decision the first week of January.

I hope everyone has had a great Christmas


----------



## VACowboy (Jan 21, 2007)

*Using ur own words Optimal Performance Strings ( OPS )*



537 said:


> I have been building Custom Strings and tuning bows since 1990 but I have only sold them locally and I would like to take it to new level. I will be offering advanced tuning to optimize performance (speed and accuracy)
> 
> I am looking to start shipping strings in Mid January.
> 
> ...


:shade::shade::embara::embara::embara::embara:


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

*your new company name*

Sure Draw Strings


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*ive got a couple*

blood trail strings / tuning
or 
next level strings / tuning


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

Blackmons Die Hard Strings & Tuning service :darkbeer:


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

Or it could be Blackmons Dead Nuts Strings & Tuning

"Does your bow have the Nuts?"


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

Hurricane strings , nothing's stronger or faster


----------



## acesup (Jul 4, 2008)

fineline strings


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Blackmon's Diamond Strings and use a Black /Red diamond as your emblem


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Superior Strings & Tuning


----------



## smbmd (Jan 31, 2006)

*string company name:*

*firewire strings*


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

here is you a name STRING'EM SLING'EM BOWSTRINGS


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU (May 20, 2003)

ABS string's (Archer's best string's)
Archer's choice string's


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

the X strings
or
razer edge strings
or 
free flight strings
or 
quick flight strings
or 
infinate strings
or
quick strings
or master strings and tuner


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

Hurricane bow strings and tuning *HBS&T*


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

*decision time is coming*

Thanks everyone for all the input. There is no way I could have come up with all these ideas. I just thought I would give some of the ones I am leaning to at this time and see if it gives some of you more creative people some ideas.

These are in no particular order, but Mr Twisty's and String DR are probably my favorites at this time.

Mr Twisty's post #8

Pro Twist #10

String DR #28

String Works #34

Super X Strings # 49

Strings R US #49

One Shot Stings #68

Next Level Strings #80


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

537J-Strings

Thought I would use your handle here on AT.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Freedom Strings


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I noticed in your Myspace profile you were a very religious man;

Heaven Blessed Strings
or
Heavenly Strings


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

*Savior Strings*

"Saving hunters one bow at a time!"


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Pine Forest Strings


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

*another name*

trinity strings
omni strings
silent death strings 
pursuit strings


----------



## drw1210 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Twisted X Strings*

Twisted X Strings

Shoot with Twisted X for Success
Success with Twisted X.

I think this would be a great name for a string company because if you think about it you have to twist the strings which is in the shape of X and everybody wants to shoots all X's any way . That covers the parts of the string twisted for X's.
Hope you like it.
Dave Wolfe


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

I boo you sir for not picking my S.T.U.D customz name.


----------



## Robert Muncie (Sep 8, 2006)

"Twisted" custom string


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

How about " Advanced Performance " custom strings and tuning ???


----------



## SuddenDeath (Dec 29, 2008)

*Name*

How about "Interstring"


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

How bout a couple from cold and snowy state of montana

"Flyin Twine" strings and tuning
??Got Strings??
"Lung Buster" strings
" Double Lung"


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

Great strings.... or G-strings for short


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*name*

Big Johnson Custom Bow Strings
"Aint Nothin like pullin on Your Big Johnson"


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Bowbenders custom strings and tuning


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Next Level- Bring your bows performance to the "Next Level"


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Top Tier bowstrings- bring your archery to the "Top Tier"


----------



## georgia jeff (Dec 22, 2008)

Gee strings! That is hilarious.


----------



## deholley1 (Dec 17, 2008)

LIGHTNING STRINGS use a lightning bolt as your logo


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

*One more*

silent pursuit strings
silent pursuit strings and tunning


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

"Pan Handle Strings"

"The Connection String company"


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Mister Twister Strings

Tornado Strings

String Master

Multi-Strand Strings

Don't get stranded - - - go with "Mister Twister Strings"

good luck,
thenson


----------



## timike (Mar 4, 2006)

Acola Strings n Tune 
thanks, mike


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Twist-N-Tune

String Master

String Wrapper

Super String / Super Tune

Superior Strings & Tuning Service


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

Storm Bowstrings...Bring the rain!/ Bring the lightning!/ Death from above!

Twist-Shot Bowstrings

Twist Daddy Bowstrings

Twist King Bowstrings

Dead-on Bowstrings

Rogue Bowstrings

X-factor Bowstrings..... The edge you need

Twisted Ringers bowstrings/ Ringers Bowstrings


----------



## deholley1 (Dec 17, 2008)

LIGHTSPEED --STRINGS & MODIFICATIONS
because there is nothing FASTER


----------



## DDULEY (Nov 28, 2007)

How about Perfect 10s Pro strings, you deserve the best!
DDudley


----------



## Boett43 (Dec 14, 2008)

"Fling It" Custom Strings And Tuning

"Two Shots One Arrow" Custom Strings And Have a Pic of An Arrow Robin Hooding Another to make it look like one Arrow?


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

*Name*

Robin Hood String Co.
Straight Shooting Strings (S3)
Bone Buster Strings
Bow Bender Strings


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Here is one!*

*" Thunderstruck Strings and Tuning " Feel the Power*


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*heres a few more.*

ABOVE AND BEYOND strings

SECOND TO NONE strings

ZION strings


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Would also like to Say....*



PearsonLoyal09 said:


> *" ThunderStruck Strings and Tuning " Feel the Power*



I would also like to add if this name was chosen. I would like to donate the strings and cables, and free tuning's to a Youth Archer as I shoot for Vaportrail and I think it would be really nice to see a Youth Archer have a Chance to have some Custom strings and cables and tuning's.


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

G2shootR said:


> How about...
> "One Way" custom strings and tuning
> "Best Way" custom strings and tuning
> "Reconciled" custom strings and tuning


I'll add to my list...
Ability strings and tuning
Reli-ability, depend-ability, repeat-ability, cap-ability, afford-ability, shoot-ability, st-ability. Give your bow the Ability!


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks everyone for all the input. There is no way I could have come up with all these ideas. I just thought I would give some of the ones I am leaning to at this time and see if it gives some of you more creative people some ideas.

I will make an announcement before Tuesday morning @ 7am central time

Thanks again for all the input.


String DR #28

String Works #34

Strings R US #49

Next Level Strings #80 

X-factor Bowstrings


----------



## Mikeski3 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Names*

How about:
Family Strings?
Chosen Strings?


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

PinWheel Strings
Bull of the Woods 
Alpha Strings
X-Caliber


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Here's your ......*

Stringtown, USA



.


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

X-Assassin Bowstrings


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ringer Raider bowstrings...


----------



## garb72 (Nov 20, 2008)

Buck Buster Strings.... Every bucks nightmare!
go BBS or go home


----------



## HV2HUNT (Jan 24, 2007)

dead x


----------



## gdzfast12 (Nov 18, 2008)

florida... thats easy, why not CYCLONE TWIST STRINGS or HURRICANE STRINGS???


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

*And the winner is*

AdvanTimberLou


String DR.

I really appreciate the input everyone has given.


----------



## shaftgiver09 (Nov 12, 2007)

*I got it*

Shaft-giver's , the string that always gives you what you need.


----------



## tdeutmeyer (Aug 5, 2004)

*Name*

How about String it Up Archery!


----------



## v-hunter (Apr 4, 2008)

So are ya just gonna call em Pearson Strings now?


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

v-hunter said:


> So are ya just gonna call em Pearson Strings now?


You really need to change you name. People get use confused.


----------



## rugerman74 (Oct 6, 2007)

Twisted Obsession Strings


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Deathtwist.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Better than twine strings.
corrupt color strings
If you miss you can't blame the strings strings
I could go on and on


----------



## mikeout10 (May 19, 2009)

*string name*

Screamin demon strings!


----------



## v-hunter (Apr 4, 2008)

vhunter said:


> You really need to change you name. People get use confused.


Now why would I want to do that, been v-hunter since '96 e-mail and forums because someone beat me to varmint hunter on yahoo and excite.:mg:


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

"Bikini Strings and Custom Tuning"

Think of all of the hits from Google you will get:wink:

Or "Kudzu Bow Strings and Tuning" Give us a chance and we will exceed your expectations!


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

StringCustoms Bow Strings.


----------

